# Scared to go online for the first time



## DogMommy78 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hello!
I just got activated about a week ago and I'm nervous about taking that first ride. Im afraid I'll goof up somehow or who knows, perhaps I'm just a scaredy cat. I'm a female driver in a new area to boot but I do need to make some extra cash and this seems to be the way to do it on my own terms. Any advice?
-M


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

DogMommy78 said:


> Hello!
> I just got activated about a week ago and I'm nervous about taking that first ride. Im afraid I'll goof up somehow or who knows, perhaps I'm just a scaredy cat. I'm a female driver in a new area to boot but I do need to make some extra cash and this seems to be the way to do it on my own terms. Any advice?
> -M


I'm sure your here because UBERs 5 min introductory video was very informative. 

Couple of pointerss

keep your doors locked at all times. Pax will try and jump into your car with more pax then allowed.

Never give your personal number out to anybody. You will have pax ask for your personal number to get rides under the table. It's a safety issue and a liability issue.

Never start a trip until you feel satisfied with the potential pax. If you feel any bad vibe or just don't feel safe kindly ask them to leave your vehicle. It's not worth it to put up with any unruly pax for below minimal wage.

Always keep track of your miles in some type of log for the end of the year.

Don't expect any kind of tip, uber tells pax that tipping is included in the fair. 

The #1 most important thing to remember is cancelation fee. If you show up to the ping that the pax enters. DO NOT waste your time/gas looking for the pax. It's their responsibility to make sure the address they entered is correct. If the driver does not show up after 5 minutes cancel the trip and use "RIDER NO SHOW"

Uber will proudly deactivate you if your rating falls below 4.5.

Always greet the pax and say goodbye when they exit the car it's really easy. You might hear of people giving treats like candy and water to the pax. It's a waste of money and pax will still 1 star you if they feel like it.

Well you will learn the rest on your own as all of us other drivers have. 

Good luck


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

The only way to get over your nerves is to just do that first ride. Get in your car. Turn on the app. Wait for the ping. Then go. You know what to do. Ninety percent of the riders you pick up will be very nice. Just put them in your car and go. The worst that can happen is that you'll get confused about the app or something. In that case, just take your time and figure it out. Mumble something to the pax that this "new app" is giving everybody headaches. Then drive and drop off. When you're done you'll say... "Wow, what was I so nervous about?"


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

Don't sweat it. It's fun.


----------



## DogMommy78 (Nov 29, 2015)

yolo25 said:


> I'm sure your here because UBERs 5 min introductory video was very informative.
> 
> Couple of pointerss
> 
> ...


Thanks! I appreciate the pointers!


----------



## DogMommy78 (Nov 29, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> Don't sweat it. It's fun.


Yep, I think the only roadblock is myself. Thanks!


----------



## DogMommy78 (Nov 29, 2015)

Coachman said:


> The only way to get over your nerves is to just do that first ride. Get in your car. Turn on the app. Wait for the ping. Then go. You know what to do. Ninety percent of the riders you pick up will be very nice. Just put them in your car and go. The worst that can happen is that you'll get confused about the app or something. In that case, just take your time and figure it out. Mumble something to the pax that this "new app" is giving everybody headaches. Then drive and drop off. When you're done you'll say... "Wow, what was I so nervous about?"


You're right, thank you!!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

DogMommy78 said:


> Hello!
> I just got activated about a week ago and I'm nervous about taking that first ride. Im afraid I'll goof up somehow or who knows, perhaps I'm just a scaredy cat. I'm a female driver in a new area to boot but I do need to make some extra cash and this seems to be the way to do it on my own terms. Any advice?
> -M


First, never listen to a person with YOLO in their name from NJ. Seriously, if you learn nothing else, learn this. 

I LOVE to Uber. That doesn't mean it's not work or that the money is good, that depends on you and your area.

I would say, from what I've read here, TALL and coastal cities suck. WIDE and non-coastal cities are way better. Longer runs and more polite passengers.

Don't be scared at all, it really is fun if you are patient and outgoing, but do be prepared. You can have 15 great rides killed by one bad one. The trick is to remember YOU are the boss and don't let the bad one happen.

Lock your doors and talk to pax through a window. They have to know your name, period.

DON'T start the ride in the app until you are sure YOU want to give them the ride. If you don't like the ride for any reason, drive off and then cancel in the app, really, do it, you decide not Uber or the pax. Do this on an iPhone by tapping their name, select cancel, and select whatever reason you choose.

If you give the ride, be nice, be mostly honest that you are new, and turn on your GPS voice if you are new to the area. Do that by tapping the audio icon in the upper right corner. It's off by default.

In the tall cities, amenities might be worthless, here in the midwest I rake in the tips with them, do what you want and see if you think they work. You don't need them to do your job.

If this isn't for you, you will know it soon enough, but don't be scared to try. 95% of my passengers are rich people, tourists, or college kids. Not scary. The other 5% are people I drive away from and cancel like falling down drunks or people who try to break the rules.


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

Good suggestions here. Another one: Get a friend to download the passenger app and request a ride so you can get an idea of the mechanics of how it works. If they use your promo code their ride will be free, but Uber will pay you for it.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

99% of the time it's easy, they get in, you drive to dest, they get out.


----------



## Joe Falcone (Oct 5, 2015)

The first time is awkward for most new drivers. Stick with daytime in an area your farmiliar with of corse. After a few rides, especially the first, you'll feel MUCH more comfortable. Good luck.


----------



## MeloICT (Dec 2, 2015)

I was in your exact shoes... until tonight! I got approved on 11/20 but finally did my first run tonight. It was fine.  I would say to pick a not-so-busy night to get your first couple of pings that way, when the busier weekend rolls around, you're more ready. Go for it!!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Turbo said:


> Good suggestions here. Another one: Get a friend to download the passenger app and request a ride so you can get an idea of the mechanics of how it works. If they use your promo code their ride will be free, but Uber will pay you for it.


I had my sister upload the rider app and request me for a practice ride. It was perfectly easy and everything worked exactly as shown in the Uber training videos.


----------



## J W (Nov 23, 2015)

Turbo said:


> Good suggestions here. Another one: Get a friend to download the passenger app and request a ride so you can get an idea of the mechanics of how it works. If they use your promo code their ride will be free, but Uber will pay you for it.





Coachman said:


> I had my sister upload the rider app and request me for a practice ride. It was perfectly easy and everything worked exactly as shown in the Uber training videos.


I think I'll do this for my first ride tomorrow. What is the limit on the trip that uber will pay? lmao.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

DogMommy78 said:


> Hello!
> I just got activated about a week ago and I'm nervous about taking that first ride. Im afraid I'll goof up somehow or who knows, perhaps I'm just a scaredy cat. I'm a female driver in a new area to boot but I do need to make some extra cash and this seems to be the way to do it on my own terms. Any advice?
> -M


POST # 1/DogMommy78: "Ahoy!" and
Welcome to the UP.Net 
Forums from Mostly Dark...overnight...
Marco Island, on Florida's Wild SSW Coast.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

DogMommy78 said:


> Hello!
> I just got activated about a week ago and I'm nervous about taking that first ride. Im afraid I'll goof up somehow or who knows, perhaps I'm just a scaredy cat. I'm a female driver in a new area to boot but I do need to make some extra cash and this seems to be the way to do it on my own terms. Any advice?
> -M


Just have a couple of beers before you start out and you'll be fine..Hell half of them are drunk or hung over anyway


----------



## MadisonUberx (Dec 2, 2015)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> Just have a couple of beers before you start out and you'll be fine..Hell half of them are drunk or hung over anyway


What..? No.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

So if I'm guessing correctly, we have a 37 year old woman who treats dogs as if they're children.

You're going to do great. LOL


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> So if I'm guessing correctly, we have a 37 year old woman who treats dogs as if they're children.
> 
> You're going to do great. LOL


Sounds like the prototypical taxi driver of 2016. Oh, I mean uber driver. It's a ridesharing service, not taxi. Keep forgetting.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

DogMommy78 said:


> Hello!
> I just got activated about a week ago and I'm nervous about taking that first ride. Im afraid I'll goof up somehow or who knows, perhaps I'm just a scaredy cat. I'm a female driver in a new area to boot but I do need to make some extra cash and this seems to be the way to do it on my own terms. Any advice?
> -M


Start by focusing on driving in the daylight if possible. Learn the basic structure of your town, lay of the land, North South, East and West. Use your GPS, don't let it dictate your driving to you. Relax, don't feel a need to micromanage or fret over your driver rating. Allow yourself to get as many trips in early during daylight hours......... If you are a nervous Nelly and feel out of your element, I have no idea where you live but if need be, return to the closest area you feel at home in and turn the driver app once you feel more in your element.

Figure 30 rides might make for a ten hour shift, just for perspective. 200 rides is a couple weeks work, so give yourself time to really run some trips. That will give you perspective.

Good luck.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

You are insinuating she likes that sort of thing.
Maybe she's into the other, or same I suppose.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Turbo said:


> Good suggestions here. Another one: Get a friend to download the passenger app and request a ride so you can get an idea of the mechanics of how it works. If they use your promo code their ride will be free, but Uber will pay you for it.


Genius.

Slow clap.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

DogMommy78 said:


> Hello!
> I just got activated about a week ago and I'm nervous about taking that first ride. Im afraid I'll goof up somehow or who knows, perhaps I'm just a scaredy cat. I'm a female driver in a new area to boot but I do need to make some extra cash and this seems to be the way to do it on my own terms. Any advice?
> -M


Did you do it?

How did it go?


----------



## DogMommy78 (Nov 29, 2015)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> Just have a couple of beers before you start out and you'll be fine..Hell half of them are drunk or hung over anyway


Lol! Oh my!


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

DogMommy78 said:


> Hello!
> I just got activated about a week ago and I'm nervous about taking that first ride. Im afraid I'll goof up somehow or who knows, perhaps I'm just a scaredy cat. I'm a female driver in a new area to boot but I do need to make some extra cash and this seems to be the way to do it on my own terms. Any advice?
> -M


Face your fears head on. It's very simple and it's pretty fun driving Uber. Your first trip can be pretty memorable...so get out there and make some personal history for yourself. Then get signed up for Lyft, too.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I had my sister upload the rider app and request me for a practice ride. It was perfectly easy and everything worked exactly as shown in the Uber training videos.


Download


----------



## DogMommy78 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Face your fears head on. It's very simple and it's pretty fun driving Uber. Your first trip can be pretty memorable...so get out there and make some personal history for yourself. Then get signed up for Lyft, too.


I went out tonight but no bites. I think I will follows some others advice and drive in the daylight hours.. I'm new to the area and am not familiar with it at all. But at least Ii turned on the app and was finally prepared to take the leap! Oh, and I am signed up for Lyft, too!


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

DogMommy78 said:


> I went out tonight but no bites. I think I will follows some others advice and drive in the daylight hours.. I'm new to the area and am not familiar with it at all. But at least Ii turned on the app and was finally prepared to take the leap! Oh, and I am signed up for Lyft, too!


Atta gurl! You rock.


----------



## DogMommy78 (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks! I appreciate everyone's advice, serious and humorous.. Totally helped break the ice.


----------



## DogMommy78 (Nov 29, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Did you do it?
> 
> How did it go?


I went out for the first time tonight but no bites. I think the daylight hours are a good suggestion since I'm still new to the area.. Looking forward to my first actual ride now. Now I just need to learn where the bites will happen out here.


----------



## Chos3n (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm a brand new driver as well. Got approved over the weekend and still haven't taken the leap. I've been reading these forums a lot and looking at videos on YouTube and whatnot. Kinda feeling it out before I dip my feet in the water. I'm headed to Best Buy right now to get a cell phone mount for my car and then I'll likely fire up the app for an hour or two tomorrow. Good luck DogMommy!


----------



## veeger2 (Jul 9, 2015)

Go out in the daylight and drive. The package might be a jerk but they are only people.


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

DogMommy78 said:


> I went out tonight but no bites. I think I will follows some others advice and drive in the daylight hours.. I'm new to the area and am not familiar with it at all. But at least Ii turned on the app and was finally prepared to take the leap! Oh, and I am signed up for Lyft, too!


Research where the rides will be and determine based on the time, where you need to be. Google is your best friend and it's easy to find where clusters of hotels are, local events, business areas, restaurants etc. The key is to find a area where other Ubers drivers are not but people looking for rides. The market is saturated with drivers and those sweet spots will guarantee you rides.

1. Early mornings - Weekdays (4am - 6am) - Rides to the Airport. Business people, so where do those business people live? If I want a long Airport run, I make sure I am as far as possible from the Airport.
2. Mornings - Weekdays (6am - 9am) - Rides to work. Residential areas and hotels
3. Daytime - Weekdays (11am - 1pm) - Rides to lunch - Business areas
4. Afternoons - Weekdays (3pm - 6pm) - Rides home - Business areas
5. Early Evenings - Weekdays (6pm - 8pm) - Rides to dinner - Hotels
6. Late Evenings - Weekdays (8pm - 11pm) - Rides back to the hotel - Restaurants.

Weekends are quite different, which the above gives you an idea on how to form a strategy and will build your confidence. I enjoy Sunday's the most as they are long runs to the Airport. I also drive Friday and Saturday from 11:30 pm to 3am. I encourage you NOT to drive during this time.

The first ride falls inline with doing anything the first time. Once you do it, you will soon realize it's not that bad. You will make mistakes, but just keep on pressing and don't panic. Next thing you know, it will be like clockwork. After 1,000 rides, I still make mistakes. Good luck and simply have fun!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> Research where the rides will be and determine based on the time, where you need to be. Google is your best friend and it's easy to find where clusters of hotels are, local events, business areas, restaurants etc. The key is to find a area where other Ubers drivers are not but people looking for rides. The market is saturated with drivers and those sweet spots will guarantee you rides.
> 
> 1. Early mornings - Weekdays (4am - 6am) - Rides to the Airport. Business people, so where do those business people live? If I want a long Airport run, I make sure I am as far as possible from the Airport.
> 2. Mornings - Weekdays (6am - 9am) - Rides to work. Residential areas and hotels
> ...


My strategies exactly except I don't do days much. I love high income suburbs at dinner time. Long rides to the city hot spots and no one is drunk yet. Sometime, if I catch a fish early, it's so good I will turn off the app and deadhead back out there. Nothing like 2-3 $40 rides to get your work day started. Then, if I'm not in a mood to stay out late and deal with drunks, I will stay in the expensive restaurant areas and carry them home or to the bars. This can feed me pings until 10-11PM especially on weekends.


----------



## Misplacedhippie (Apr 26, 2017)

DogMommy78 said:


> Hello!
> I just got activated about a week ago and I'm nervous about taking that first ride. Im afraid I'll goof up somehow or who knows, perhaps I'm just a scaredy cat. I'm a female driver in a new area to boot but I do need to make some extra cash and this seems to be the way to do it on my own terms. Any advice?
> -M


Don't feel bad....I'm having the same problem! Tomorrow's the day!



Misplacedhippie said:


> Don't feel bad....I'm having the same problem! Tomorrow's the day!


Oh wow! I'm feeling pretty stupid right now. I just realized how old this discussion is! Sorry!


----------



## jhUBERt (Apr 3, 2017)

DogMommy78 said:


> I went out for the first time tonight but no bites. I think the daylight hours are a good suggestion since I'm still new to the area.. Looking forward to my first actual ride now. Now I just need to learn where the bites will happen out here.


Well, as long as this old post got dusted off and now I have read through it all..... Curious to know how it has been going for DogMommy and if she figured it out and making money or tried it and stopped altogether?


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

jhUBERt said:


> Well, as long as this old post got dusted off and now I have read through it all..... Curious to know how it has been going for DogMommy and if she figured it out and making money or tried it and stopped altogether?


Seeing as she hasn't been here since dec '15, I doubt her Uber career went very well, if at all.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

DogMommy78 said:


> Hello!
> I just got activated about a week ago and I'm nervous about taking that first ride. Im afraid I'll goof up somehow or who knows, perhaps I'm just a scaredy cat. I'm a female driver in a new area to boot but I do need to make some extra cash and this seems to be the way to do it on my own terms. Any advice?
> -M


After a few rides that scary feeling will turn to hate...


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

94% of the people who originally posted in this thread are no longer driving for Uber.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Read Grand's post "Beginner's Advice". He has done a fantastic job of collecting great advice and posting it in a single source location.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

DogMommy78 said:


> Hello!
> I just got activated about a week ago and I'm nervous about taking that first ride. Im afraid I'll goof up somehow or who knows, perhaps I'm just a scaredy cat. I'm a female driver in a new area to boot but I do need to make some extra cash and this seems to be the way to do it on my own terms. Any advice?
> -M


You remind me of the kid who was going to dive into the deep end of the pool for the first time.

Jump in, the water's fine! But, don't let men sit in the front seat, and if they are breathing heavy, drive on ! Uber has far more female drivers than I saw back in my taxi days. That being said, many of them work only the airport.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

The feeling you get when you hit End Trip the very first time is a rush. Go do it! Fear not the unknown.


----------



## Herself (Feb 10, 2017)

DogMommy78 said:


> Hello!
> I just got activated about a week ago and I'm nervous about taking that first ride. Im afraid I'll goof up somehow or who knows, perhaps I'm just a scaredy cat. I'm a female driver in a new area to boot but I do need to make some extra cash and this seems to be the way to do it on my own terms. Any advice?
> -M


I was the same scared )))but than iys actually very addictive xoxox 
Good luck


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

I don't know why it's so hard for people on this forum to look at the dates on threads before posting. OP hasn't been around since 2015


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Bean said:


> OP hasn't been around since 2015


I guess she got scared


----------



## Herself (Feb 10, 2017)

Bean said:


> I don't know why it's so hard for people on this forum to look at the dates on threads before posting. OP hasn't been around since 2015


Ow I'm so impressed you are so wise wow


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

I started january 2016 but didnt come to this place till july. 5k rides later I think I did alright.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Congratulation! You are the ideal Uber driver.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

DogMommy78 said:


> Hello!
> I just got activated about a week ago and I'm nervous about taking that first ride. Im afraid I'll goof up somehow or who knows, perhaps I'm just a scaredy cat. I'm a female driver in a new area to boot but I do need to make some extra cash and this seems to be the way to do it on my own terms. Any advice?
> -M


The first ride is always difficult. You quickly get used to it. Any advice I can give has already been given by others. The idea of driving a friend first is a good one. As said, daytime first in familiar area. Be pleasant with riders but don't feel you have to be chatty Kathy. Let them take the lead. Some want to talk and others just want to sit back and text.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

*sigh*


----------



## jhUBERt (Apr 3, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> *sigh*


LOL, I am prob thinking the same thing you are.... We are trying to motivate someone that posted this OP 2 yrs ago and is no longer active on this site.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

jhUBERt said:


> LOL, I am prob thinking the same thing you are.... We are trying to motivate someone that posted this OP 2 yrs ago and is no longer active on this site.


Go Bison! In live in AZ. But grew up in ND. I'm a dragon. My bro was a Bison.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Go Bison! In live in AZ. But grew up in ND. I'm a dragon. My bro was a Bison.


Meep meep!!!


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Meep meep!!!


Bison unite!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## jhUBERt (Apr 3, 2017)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Go Bison! In live in AZ. But grew up in ND. I'm a dragon. My bro was a Bison.


Small world !! GO BISON


----------



## CYP (May 2, 2017)

Turbo said:


> Good suggestions here. Another one: Get a friend to download the passenger app and request a ride so you can get an idea of the mechanics of how it works. If they use your promo code their ride will be free, but Uber will pay you for it.


I did this, felt a lot better after I saw how simple it really is


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Bison unite!


Amen desertdriver!!!!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

DogMommy78 said:


> Hello!
> I just got activated about a week ago and I'm nervous about taking that first ride. Im afraid I'll goof up somehow or who knows, perhaps I'm just a scaredy cat. I'm a female driver in a new area to boot but I do need to make some extra cash and this seems to be the way to do it on my own terms. Any advice?
> -M


It's kinda like when you're a kid, and you have to dive off the high dive the first time. 
I dunno, I've been a cabbie for 10 years, so Ubering is a no brainer.

It's really a lot easier than your racing mind is telling you. Jump in, the water's fine. 
I recommend you tell the rider that he or she is your very first, so "be gentle, okay  "

And, while giving your first ride, play "Like A Virgin" on Spotify ( okay, maybe not, ).


----------

